# Games Questionnaire



## kkanimexanime

I have to do this for a project, can u guys help me?   *Games* meaning computer/console games. Can you attach your ages as well? If you dont mind.

1. How often do you play games?

2. When and how did you start playing games?

3. Approximately what is the average time you play games each week?

4. What type of games do you like? (genre of the game)

5. How do you select games to play?

6. What are some of your favourite games?

7. Why do you like those games you like? What are some of the features that makes you like it?

8. What are some features of games that you hate?

9. Is there any game that you hate in particular?

10. Do you play games for pure entertainment or for educational purposes as well?

11. Do you think it enhances any learning skills by playing games?

12. Is anyone against you playing games? Why?

13. Do youp prefer learning through games or learning through exercises and books?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Adam Warren

1. How often do you play games? 2-5 hours a night

2. When and how did you start playing games? when i was like 6 when i got my normal nintendo

3. Approximately what is the average time you play games each week? 24 hours, i dunno

4. What type of games do you like? (genre of the game) action

5. How do you select games to play?graphics brand

6. What are some of your favourite games? css hl2 d3

7. Why do you like those games you like? What are some of the features that makes you like it? graphics fun 

8. What are some features of games that you hate? fighting in rpg

9. Is there any game that you hate in particular? i cant think of one

10. Do you play games for pure entertainment or for educational purposes as well? education? fu*k that... FUN!

11. Do you think it enhances any learning skills by playing games? mabye if was in the army, otherwise... no

12. Is anyone against you playing games? Why? parents, cause it eats away my life

13. Do youp prefer learning through games or learning through exercises and books? games.


----------



## DCIScouts

1.  On average, about 5 or 6 times a week...
2.  On the computer, my parents got one about 7 years ago, and then I bought my own about 3.5 years ago.  Had played some on my brother-in-law's before that, so I knew I liked it a lot .
3.  On average, about 1.5 to 2 hours...
4.  I like a lot of different games, but my favorite is definitely strategy with FPS being a close second.  Although I can't discount RPG's either...
5.  I tend to read reviews and previews of games and see what the basis of the game is.  I also talk to other people that I know to see what they're playing and what they like.  Screen shots tell me a lot about the quality of a game, most of the time (there are exceptions to every rule, both positively and negatively).
6.  Right now, Starcraft (has been for over 6 years now...), Civilization 3, Freespace 2, UT2004, Startopia, SimCity 3000, The Sims, RollerCoaster Tycoon 2, Guild Wars, Diablo 2, Rise of Nations, Master of Orion 2, Star Wars: Battlefront, Star Wars: Republic Commando, Homeworld(music was INCREDIBLE), Diablo 2, Star Trek: Birth of the Federation and a whole lot more... 
7.  The music in the games is crucial to me.  I was involved in band for almost 10 years total, so I really concentrate on the music and the atmosphere of a game.  Plus the storyline has to be good.  Oh, and a diverse but balanced set of races and technology (Starcraft, Guild Wars)
8.  Repetitive missions and very generic unit types in strategy games... (Star Trek: Armada, Age of Empires (any of them))
9.  Age of Empires, SimTheme Park
10.  Mostly entertainment.  But I enjoy a historically accurate game.
11.  It can, but as with everything in life: "Nothing in excess, everything in moderation." -_quote from the Greek Temple at Delphi_ 
12.  Parents to some degree.  Want me to spend more time with them...
13.  Exercises and books, there's so much out there to be learned from book and interaction that just isn't available through a computer...

Enjoy!


----------

